# boots for wide feet



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

This has been asked a bajillion times, same answer every time. 

Search in the 'boots' section for 'wide' in the thread titles. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

longleglongfoot said:


> right now im currently using the burton moto, and i tried fitting the ozone but my feet are too wide that it hurts my ankle.
> 
> can any of you recommend some boots that would work with my feet?
> 
> i've heard 32 makes some boots for wider feet, but i've personally havent tried any of them yet.


In my experience avoid Salomon boots...we found them to run narrow. I have two pairs of 32 boots, the Prion and Lashed models both in the lace version. I find them both to fit well with the toe box of the lashed to be roomier but it is also harder to get into at first (the Prion seems to open wider and seems a bit more generous in the rear of the foot). All 32 boots have heat mold-able liners as well which should help.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Grasschopper said:


> In my experience avoid Salomon boots...we found them to run narrow. I have two pairs of 32 boots, the Prion and Lashed models both in the lace version. I find them both to fit well with the toe box of the lashed to be roomier but it is also harder to get into at first (the Prion seems to open wider and seems a bit more generous in the rear of the foot). All 33 boots have heat mold-able liners as well which should help.


except salomon is the only company that makes a boot specifically for wide feet. OP check out the salomon dialogue wide, or the salomon synapse wide.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've had good luck with northwave boots. I got a great deal on the Northwave Legends on brociety for like 70 bux.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> except salomon is the only company that makes a boot specifically for wide feet. OP check out the salomon dialogue wide, or the salomon synapse wide.


Now see there you go I learned something...didn't know Salomon made a wide version of their boots.:dunno:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

about 99% sure that Salomon also offers the F20 and F22 in wide as well.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a one wide foot... K2 T1's fit great!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^How wide is your other foot? :cheeky4: :laugh:


----------

